# [SOLVED] X.org: "No devices detected"

## ultraincognito

Hi.

I have Linux Gentoo with kernel 2.6.37 and videocard nVidia GeForce 6200. Version of driver is 260.19.

X.org server said:

```

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver 260.19.36 <date>

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(--) using VT number 7

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

    no screens found

```

nvidia-settings said:

```

ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.

```

lspci said:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

```

Piece of xorg.conf:

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Version of X.org server is 1.9.5.

Please help me!Last edited by ultraincognito on Fri Jun 03, 2011 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hedmo

ultraincognito

type:

lspci -k

to see if your gpu is using a module

and try to rename your xorg.conf to see if you can start x without a xorg.conf file.now a days you dont need a conf file 

if you dont use a bin driver

----------

## ultraincognito

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci -k
> 
> 

 

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 343c

   Kernel modules: nvidia

```

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and try to rename your xorg.conf to see if you can start x without a xorg.conf file.now a days you dont need a conf file 
> 
> if you dont use a bin driver

 

I tried but it did not help.

----------

## ultraincognito

Also I noticed that files

/dev/nvidiactl

/dev/nvidia0

do not exist.

----------

## Gusar

If you don't have /dev/nvidia* then udev is probably not running, add it the the boot (or sysinit, I'm not sure where exactly it belongs) runlevel and reboot.

----------

## ultraincognito

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> If you don't have /dev/nvidia* then udev is probably not running, add it the the boot (or sysinit, I'm not sure where exactly it belongs) runlevel and reboot.

 

Your advice helped me. X.org server started well. Thanks!

----------

